# delay in getting samples out and our company stand point on underhanded issues..



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a quick note, I have promised several of you samples, but due to some taking them and passing on some directly to other manufacturers, we have been developing a method of batch marking samples so we can trace any that may be passed on. 

I am not too worried about production products and am more than happy to let other people have production samples but these were some pre production products that were given on the understanding they were not to be passed on. We know who was responsible as the samples given only 3 people received them of that said batch and we will be dealing with the individuals personally, but it is to safe guard ourselves in the future as we are a small company making our own products rather than contract manufacturing from a chemical company.. 

I'm going to be open and say that there has to be a certain amount of trust when manufacturers and individuals work together and really don't want to spoil it for others. 

Not really a rant but would just like to make it crystal clear as to Orchard's stand point of sneaky dealings. We are more than happy for a manufacture to approach us and have an open and up front test of our products against anything comparable rather than taking samples that were agreed with a non analysis agreement. but between this and a certain manufacturer going into one of our retail outlets during opening hours and not only publicly testing our products but then misleading people as to the contents and the results, we will not stand for and if it means taking a legal stand so be it. We do have the capability to break down and analyse products as well as now having a dedicated chemist in our permanent employment so we will publicly publish our findings if this continues.

On the other hand if anyone is interested in receiving test product, please feel free to contact me and we can discuss.

many thanks.
Rollo


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Who's passed what? Name and shame

I had someone have a load of samples and do exactly the same (no-one in here though) 

If thats going on then dont bother with samples mate. I had ceramishield sent directly to someone and then this other MFR approached audi saying they would beat my price etc

******s


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Just not on that....I know when i had the sample of the 2 in 1 sent to me direct from the chemist it was between myself and Lee....no one else and to this point no one else has tried it....if it is going to come to the under handed tactics that some are getting up to then choose a dedicated chap you trust Ronnie to do the testing....


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

Bloody hell. 
Since signing up as sponsor, my eyes have been opened with regards to the underhand tactics and things that some people in our trade seem to be getting up to.
It's a shame I must say, but I guess it's the same in all trades.

As far as I am concerned, in instances such as this, people should be named and shamed. Not just as a form of punishment, but to let everyone else know what they are like and thus prevent anyone else getting burned by them.

Anyhow, sorry to hear your news Rollo.

Paul


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

As sad as it sounds I'm not at all surprised this has happened, still poor show though to who ever did it - that's just not on.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Clark everyones at it mate

This is why i stopped sending them. No need for it

Same sh1t different day atm regarding this kinda thing


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

Whatever happened to treating other people how you, yourself would like to be treated?

Maybe I am being naive, but at least I go to bed with a clear conscious every night and no fear of something coming back to bite me on the bum!

Paul


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I don't understand why people want to replicate. Just make a superior product 

Absolutely ridiculous the way things are going (from a non pro perspective)


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Ronnie, but I'm glad you know who it was so you never need involve them in anything in the future.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers guys. he is a supporter of the site aand personally was pretty peeved/nieve to think the may not be passed on but its all a learning curve lol!!! As said I have had great results and feed back form everyone else and its a pity that one does spoil it for everyone else esp with our next few lines,he will be reading this so it will be interesting if he calls or makes contact.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear.

Do people not know what the word "Trust" means anymore?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

obviously not Matthew,


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy to post a photo of your samples on my shelf still


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> cheers guys. he is a supporter of the site aand personally was pretty peeved/nieve to think the may not be passed on but its all a learning curve lol!!! As said I have had great results and feed back form everyone else and its a pity that one does spoil it for everyone else esp with our next few lines,he will be reading this so it will be interesting if he calls or makes contact.


Name and shame


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ronnie I really don't want such people to be a supporter on DW 

Secondly and to further my comments of a few weeks ago, detailing is unfortunatly attarcting people who think they can make a quick buck and such people aren't always the nicest of people.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Mark I trust you and know it was not you so no worries! Cheers Shaun will be contacting this person and hope it was a case of he did not think when passing on products to said manufacturer if so lesson learned if not then I will be having a wee chat with teh mods tbh! not looking a witch hunt or a rant but just want to make my stand point perfectly clear. I consider many of you guys "net" friends considering we have not met and have an idea of who i could trust but as said its getting very cut throat. cheers for the support and understanding!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

More hassle for you Rollo,total nightmare mate. 

Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Ronnie and i think you and i both know where this all stems from, had a chat with that other MFR you told to call me to have a chat to me about that "incident" with the shop/store thing. Naughty, but you have to look at it this way if a guy walked in to any of our detailing bays, old you all the products you are currently using are crap, damage cars etc etc, and then went on to tell you you should be buying there stuff.... hum well how long would you be listening? id have slung the idiot out before he got to the end of his soppy sales pitch. 

Id not let it phase you. 

I supply alot of pre production products, but im very careful to who, i only give them to people i know and trust. Marking them will make little or no difference, all you do is put it in another bottle. then who knows? 

The same "person" took an early dislike to our stuff, and as we all know has recruited a "snake" from within here. Shame how cheaply some people can be brought.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Not me ..
Sorry to hear what is going on guys. But as we all know, all walks of life have idiots in them..

If a supporter is using underhand tactics, and losing the trust of other supporters, it is only right that they own up, I give Lee credit for his recent post, and apologising for what ever. Often the bigger man to say sorry, whether they are in the right or wrong..

On a lighter note, I'm always happy to receive samples to put through there paces, or just an honest impartial review..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

So am i readin this right?

A DW supporter has had samples and given them to someone to make or try to make?

And the said supporter is still an active member?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> So am i readin this right?
> 
> A DW supporter has had samples and given them to someone to make or try to make?
> 
> And the said supporter is still an active member?


Sort of yer but said manufacturer don't want them to try to make them, they want them to try to rubbish them by doing silly things with them.

They dont have the capabilities of making or remaking them.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh ok 

Not nice


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

As James says. glad they got in contact with you btw thought you should know asap! 

As you said James its the old sales pitch thankfully the reseller was not interested and did tell him where to go to as all he is interested is in stocking things that sell no matter what tehy do and that the companies are covered to contend with any complaints hes happy was his reply. 

agreed mate hence why i thought I would fire this out as a one time thing making my standig clear rather than setting into a load of mud slinging at a later date. I agree all samples are sent in clear bottles with hand written labels simply as tehy are samples and as you say I now have a list of who I can trust to send out. Tell you one thing I thought I was worldly until I formed Orchard I have ALOT to learn lol!! at leat in the building trade if someone didnt like you or what you did all you got was either a floor slab dropped on your van or a broken nose lol!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ronnie Hope you get this sorted - As you know you have DW backing on this as we dont like this kind of thing.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its more and more of a dog eat dog world now. New detailing ventures opening every other day. More thinking they can go to a chemist, mackle up some polish etc and then give it the old marketing bumph and get rich quick. Way too much bs for my liking. Ive hooked up with a chemist and at some point will be having some things made purely for me. No re-selling involved as its more aggro than what its worth. You need only take a look in the manufacturers support section to see the influx in short time of new product companies. There will be a point where the market is that diluted by product companies, weekend detailers etc.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Would agree Scott. with the whole raft of manuf companies myself included. TBH our local market is more than enough for us but even over here you have several resellers opening on a regular basis. Personally I think (hope) the amount of investment not only money but time required to develop products will put many off. for example we have a new product thats 8 months in developing to a production ready level.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I would be a whole lot better off if i'd have stayed in full time employment believe me. My burn rate was huge as you mfr's already know. 

I was £40 grand down before i could get off the bog

Some weird stuff going on out there, especially by a certain few (They know who they are


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Happy to post a photo of your samples on my shelf still


I am still waiting for mine :lol:

I least you know its not me :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Its more and more of a dog eat dog world now..


Bad news travels fast mate , making it look that way.

You never hear good storys as they dont make headline grabbing storys.

Unless its something in the water as you travel up and over the country i dont see this trade that bad really .

I get emails all the time and phone calls saying "i used xyz before , and would like to use KDS" i ask them are they happy with xyz if the answer is yes i tell them stay with them , when some rings saying they are not happy with xyz and ask for advice i dont give any and say its between you and xyz.

I had public emailing me threads of details done by other detailers then asking could you do the same on their car/bike then saying that it could of been better when i ask the budget they have and i get a low value reply i tell them they had a bargan.

I am sure James does not mind me saying this , had a Member email asking if i detail bikes as james has done his cars and bikes before , and wants to try kds , the gods honest answer from me was stay using james.

I try and help others out if and when i can , anyone is welcome into kds,

At one of james b training days that i helpped out a little with training , a couple of members on here at his day asked me while james was not within ear shot something like whos the best , and also wanted me to comment about others work , both questions i answered without answering the actual question. :thumb:

Me and heavenly are always swapping phone calls chats , emails , texts ( i think tracy see us as a gay couple :lol and most of it is about all the guys that ***** with each other and keep on moaning , we take the funny side of it and just laugh .

As the crow flys me and marc must be the closest in distance to each other (15 miles) and both well known for what we do and can acheive, so how comes we send each other work , and if either get contact from a customer that has used either of us in the past we let each other know and is it ok to carry on with the enquiry.

There is no reason this could not be the case all over the country it jsut takes all parties to do it and will make a much friendlier trade to be with in.

members on here will do there best to gossip and as the chinese wispers grow the REAL story changes each time its pasted on , DONT lower yourself to their level and you wont have a problem , let it pass , there will always have toxic customers and toxic people to deal with , if they see its affecting you or even getting a reaction they will carry on doing it.

I had people wanting to freely pass on gossip about other detailers and their work , i reply i dont want to know , if they carry on i tell them straight go away. 
They will be talking to the next detailer and making storys up about kds, dont give the the time of day.

Keep on smiling , we are happy in the south east 

Kelly


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I was talking in general Kelly but your right, bad news does travel fast. I had a chap not long back call me with regards to a vehicle he had recently had detailed. The detailer spent 2 days on the car and client wasnt happy. Detailer wanted more money to sort the issue. Dont figure? He was south bound. Asked if I could take care of the matter. I dont mind travel but a: I was busy and b: plenty down that way so why not use a yokal as it were. He asked for recommendations to which I obliged. May of even come your way?
Folks come over my way. They come over your way. If client requests your personal services and wont take a referral then what do you do? 
Im of the opinion play fair and get treated fair. Play a rough game and under charge or deal underhandedly which is slowly becoming all too common then prepare for issues to arise. Competition is fair game and part and parcel of business. play the game fairly. Competition is more enjoyable so to speak and everyone gets along imo.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

around christmas we did have a car in with us , 

which was done down south by another , i think it was for 2 days detail by another? 
Had i do remember something about the other wanting more money for anohter day. 

I did not get involved at all with this customer or car as i was busy with business side of things had Russ Zs in for 3 days training while this car was here , so seems like it could of come from the same person :thumb:

But here's the thing , the customer rang around 5-6 times for advice about how to proceed to get his money back etc (none of this helps KDS actually just wastes our time), 

each call was around 30-60 minutes (with paul my painter) , so he has taken up a good few hours . 

If i had got involved i would of said we are TOO BUSY , this is just my know how due to dealing with guys like this before. 

The ending was a booking , the customer followed the Sealed transport trailer all arranged by KDS ,it was picked up on a dual carriage way service center as the owner said he NEVER drives it on a motorway ,(but did not want kds to know his home address ????) and he has a motorway car that he does not mind picking up the odd stonechip.

So one saturday morning his car get delievered over 100 miles in trailer with owner following in another car :lol:

Then spends about 2.5 hours with paul and tracy that morning, it was a very sunny bright morning , once the owner had gone the staff explained to me that we have a fruit cake here. 

His car was white and none of us could see any thing wrong with it apart from the odd bit of compound and wax residue around edges. 

If we did not have the spray booth where we can turn of the lights so similar to nighttime then us ever light source none to man to find the defects . 

In short the work by another was very good , and remember we dont know how bad it was before hand . 

We priced it for 3 days solid work even thou you could not see a single defect in day light with sun gun etc. 

The staff actually spent longer just to make absolute it was perfect .

Russ has seen this car before it was finished , with kons machining it half way through with the halides on it and said it was finished and why is kons still machining it , (well now russ will know why so much machining) 

the owner then came the following saturday in his motorway car and viewed the car again for hours to check it before paying , then it got transported back to his secret service station . 

BTW we are talking about a very normal average car , nothing special. 

So we had spent around a whole day in talking time then many days on the car. 

I checked it over and over , ALL of KDS made it be the best it could be because of the customer. 

He then rang a week later thanking us for great work and will use us in the future , then spent another hour just general chat (again with staff not me) and finally said there are a tiny amount of marks still left which he said can be only seen in a certain petrol station at a certain angle at night. 

If we had not taken on this car ALL we would of known was the name of the detailer on here (supporter I think) thats ****ED up his car , where as taking on the car we realise what great work the detailer has done and its the customer that needs help. 

Again public WILL play one detailer off of another to try and gain some fight to prove whos better and maybe get a price match etc .

Lost count of how many times a person would ring to openly tell me how disappointed they where with a very well known pro, its the main reason i dont get involved with phone calls now. 

I had a fruit cake 2 years ago mid summer (had a 3 month lead time and i used to answer the phone) kept ringing wanting his car done for Show. 

Told me about he was a mod on a certain forum and could he have a discount as he KNOWS he can get me more work (ERRR 3 month lead time and growing) then told me had his car detailed 3 times in 6 months by others and each time not happy , he wanted me to detail his car so i told him the price and package (it was straight solid black) he then told me the price he wanted to pay £300 and thats what he paid each time to 3 different detailers. 
He then explained all 3 detailers said it will be a enhancement one day detail. 

And thats what he wants from KDS ???? 

ALL he kept doing was moaning about the not perfect finish from the other detailers, 

where was the problem the detail or the customer , 

my eyes the customer was trying to get discounts and try and use his position with a forum i dont even go on , then use the "your better than xyz" and i want to use you , spent hours explaining you got what you paid for and sticking up for the detailers that have done this car ( i know them all) and in the best possible way be polite and get rid of him. 

If i listened to him and many other like it i would proberly have a story to tell about every person on DW and i am sure you have storys about me. 

As i said i dont entertain them , maybe i am lucky , well built myself up to this postion i can sometimes pick and choose and dont have to chase work , in fact had 2 emails for 2 different toxic customer saying you clearly dont want my work as you cant be bothered to get back to me .
This week deleted another 3 enquires which look grief to me without a reply back , this gives me more free time to constrait on REAL customers that will pay for my qualtiy time , (most of theses are not on forums i have found) 

I call it the Kelly radar to my staff and smell them out at the very early stages. 

Kelly


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Jesus Kelly it sounds like a laugh a day in your place!!!

I can't believe how some customers / people can behave.... 

Must admit I find it hard not to rise to it, but at least try and do it in a tongue in cheek way if I do!

God knows what's happened with these samples though, but surely you can name and shame? Sounds like the DW crew want to remove them from the Forum anyway once they know who it is so hopefully that will be the end of it!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Customers...who needs 'em eh....well us but in general without the lecture on other detailers said this that or the other or they said it would cost this....what others charge they charge....I charge what i charge and if the customer doesnt like it, it dont look like its going to be me that does it....i get this all the time with customers playing me off against other as i am sure everyone else does....

I remember a few months ago I had a call from someone regarding a court case who had his car detailed...i wont mention what car as the detailer may be in here but he wanted me to inspect the paintwork and then jog on down to his solicitors to fire in an assessment....I asked one question which was " Have you been back to the other detailer" his answer was yes but it was a good few months ago since the car was done and its covered in swirls and scratches....I promptly said go back to the detailer and ask him to explain the process carried out and take it up with him....in truth I didnt want to get involved as I dont really want to be throwing the proverbial at someones doorstep...that aint my scene....to this day I havent heard anything so it either got sorted between the 2 or he tried someone else....

Thing is there are good customers and bad ones, there are even strange ones but hey they are all customers and they are probably that way for a reason....and it is for us not to reason why but just crack on with what we....

I know my conscience is clear regarding any under handed goings on but not everyone is the same....


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Just relaised how much of a tangent is happening here:lol:
Werent we on about products and manufacturing:buffer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe he still picked fault on that car Kelly! It was perfect. Certain lights at certain angles... oh dear.

Luckily I've not picked up any of these crazy folks yet!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

and I though I had trouble lol!!

I have yours all boxed up and ready to send off Kelly.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Kelly, you really need to start cutting down on your essays, jezus man!! :lol:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> and I though I had trouble lol!!
> 
> I have yours all boxed up and ready to send off Kelly.


Cheers mate ,

got a chemist all ready and waiting :lol:

I have reciepts for over 1600 customers in last 3.5 years so you can guess we get through a lot of cars and customers .

As my dad always said to me your can fix the cars you cant fix the customers 

I had customer in many years ago spent near on a day discussing everything , then finally booked in , for just £300 worth of work . 
So wasted really then , he had to smell every product and i do mean every product , then we had to keep to the ones he selected to detail his car with :lol:

had guys asking to remove the rust on the outer lip of brake discs 

I think we are normally the last stop shop for alot of enquires and help sometimes and this is why many choose cheaper and mobile as its just handy for the customer to not mess up his day to day life.

So we will attract the nutters the intense and the OCD guys , they want what i post being the full on silly details but turn up with a budget a 5th of the price and then expect the same as i post 

I have sooooo many storys , heavenly has got it down to a tee really , he calls it the KDS monster that i have created 

I get asked to fly around the world for training , not one yet wants to pay thou , just they will put me up in their house for free and pay for the flights.

been asked to wet sand a enzo for free (as appartantly it will help with my publicity) **** off .

had spread sheets word documents sent to me and been asked to fill them in and return them , all the questions are about "how to wet sand and machine correct" , when i dont reply i have had a reminder that i have not replied .

Had a memeber on here ask for me to make an hour DVD of how to wet sand , he said its just for him and that if i like after wards i could sell it :lol:

@ gleammachine now you know why i dont answer the phone 

had to fruit cakes this week from pistonheads ask for help by email , as i was training they both rang to find out more .

look below

hi kelly, i am xxxxx from pistonheads
> >
> >interested in whether your company could give me so advice
> >
> >called the number on your website, had a strange conversation with a guy who said you never deal with phone calls?
> >
> >maybe you could call me at your convenience to discuss? 0xxx 791340

my reply

Yep you need to discuss with the guy who answered the phone I am always busy actually carrying out the work . 
> Unless you prefer that I answer the calls and the receptionist fixes your car instead . 
> 
> Kelly 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia arc S

his reply

ok sorry, your posts on pistonheads gave the impression you would talk to customers

if the receptionist doesn't know what he is doing, how can i talk through the advice with him?

thanks for reply anyway

cheers, xxxx

basically they are toxxer's

Its getting worse out there. keeps us on our toes i guess

oh lastly had a none english guy turn up at 6pm on saturday evening tracy was just leaving (he had not booked this in with us) i was still working as we were behind and had long leadtime , tracy spent an hour with an inspection form filling out all of the requirements , but HAD to speak to kelly , so went out done the kiss and cuddle customer bit went to go back in the workshop , but no he wanted to run through the whole thing again .

I stopped him and said look your not booked in , but tracy has everything logged down, we are fully booked for weeks you want to leave this now , your luckly we are still open and i need to get back to my work. 
He then spent 20 mins in office with tracy she then came out to me and said he cant believe how rude i am and wants to speak to you again.

So quickly i went into the office and again said the same thing , he asked if i was kelly as the threads i write are nothing like the person he has met :lol:

I said do you wnat to see my passport :thumb:

He did leave his car was blown away with the end results and now wants another car done , BUT he was greif all the way through , guess what everytime he rings with one days notice or just turns up we are ALWAYS too busy

twats , never ever had this type of problem when i was not on any forms posting or detailing .

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> Kelly, you really need to start cutting down on your essays, jezus man!! :lol:


damm done another 

kelly


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Kelly, i hope you don't rabbit on that long in person


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

In person... He's worse!! Oh my god.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> In person... He's worse!! Oh my god.


:lol:

:thumb:

kelly


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

What i said to you earlier about twitter Kelly,scrap that idea. No chance are you fitting everything you have to say in 140 characters :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Cheers mate ,
> 
> got a chemist all ready and waiting :lol:


Just remember Im from Northern Ireland.. its not only cleaning products were good at making lol!!:doublesho:lol:

flip me Kelly you do get teh nutters.. best one I had was a ponce from a local car forum over here full of a55holes who live at home and play with daddy's money thinking they are the big shots. anyhow one called said im so and so off RMS and if you do my car for free I can guarentee you at least 10 cars off the back of it. was soo tempted to take his car leave it parked utside for a week and when he returned say well de did exactly what you paid for but though why bother. also had the odd threat from it as well which was charming. I have to agree I have decided to cut ties from most forums and have actually found business improved and the qwuality of cars also improved. but now im selling them I also get the ******s in buying stuff as well...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> Just remember Im from Northern Ireland.. *its not only cleaning products were good at *making lol!!:doublesho:lol:
> 
> flip me Kelly you do get teh nutters.. best one I had was a ponce from a local car forum over here full of a55holes who live at home and play with daddy's money thinking they are the big shots. anyhow one called said im so and so off RMS and if you do my car for free I can guarentee you at least 10 cars off the back of it. was soo tempted to take his car leave it parked utside for a week and when he returned say well de did exactly what you paid for but though why bother. also had the odd threat from it as well which was charming. I have to agree I have decided to cut ties from most forums and have actually found business improved and the qwuality of cars also improved. but now im selling them I also get the ******s in buying stuff as well...


:lol:


----------



## ProCarDetailing (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree with what Kelly is saying.

Right now I am dealing with a customer who wants his car doing. He sent me a massive long email asking what products I use and what I think of x,y and z.
I replied answering all his questions by being honest. If I haven't used a product he was asking about, I simply replied with things like "I have heard it is very good, but I have never used it myself".
He then said he had got my details from a old customer of mine that uses detailing world. I asked who that was as to my knowledge I don't have any customers that use detailing world, and he just never answered that question.

He mailed me back a second time with even more questions, asking about auto finesse stuff along with Gtechniq, and again, I replied openly and honestly saying that I have no personal experience but I have heard it is good stuff. 
He then said that the price I was quoting was about the same his dealer had Quoted him to "detail" it for him and thus why shoud he use me.
I replied expaining the huge difference between a detailer preparing a new car and a dealer getting his Saturday morning boy "detailing" it. He wanted to know if I could lower my price as he had been in touch with a number of other detailing companies and I was "pricey" compared to them. However, he "liked my enthusiasm and the quality of my work i have seen on detailing world".

I replied saying my price was my price and that was it. If he wanted more information about auto finesse and Gtechnic etc, he should get in touch with detailers that use those products day in and day out.

I did want to question him about the work of mine he has seen on detailing world as I haven't actually posted anything up!!! I also wanted to ask why he was after a new car protection at the dealership when in a previous email he had advised he had taken some paint off one of the wing mirrors, and "would detailing fill in the missin paint?".

All in all from the very get go, even though I am not as busy at the moment as I would like, I thought to myself I am probably better off without this customer.

Anyhow, lets hope this topic stays private this time!

Paul


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

@ clark **** off  

you did not tell me there is a limit on twitter :lol:

Yours above i get alot , my take is it is public sometimes a hobby detailer , ringing up or emailing to ask about the best products and how to use them. 

You think its a booking when its a toxic customer trying to learn from you. 

Had a porsche customer ring many times over a week asking about what pads and compounds we would use on his car how many passes etc , unless we tell him he is not booking his car in as he wants to make sure we know what we are doing. 

REALLY 

kelly


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

have started to stand under the big steel beam that runs through the office when having phone calls like that.. errr hello you are breaking up,,,, ,nope he must have gone oh well job done lol!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

ProCarDetailing said:


> I agree with what Kelly is saying.
> 
> Right now I am dealing with a customer who wants his car doing. He sent me a massive long email asking what products I use and what I think of x,y and z.
> I replied answering all his questions by being honest. If I haven't used a product he was asking about, I simply replied with things like "I have heard it is very good, but I have never used it myself".
> ...


I'll say this up front and openly like i try to do

IF I find out anyone is leaking info from this section and being a b1tch and it comes back to me 100%, I'll be seeing you. Thats not a threat it's nailed on fact.

You guys re great and we all seem to get on (Apart from when i lose the plot  ) but I wont stand for no snake in the grass and i refuse to type it or computerize it, ill come see you and deal with it there and then.

Whoever this snake is, get a life and concentrate on your own life


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I have it quite a lot when people try to waste your time pretending they want to book they're car in but really their main agenda is to
Pull information out of you. It's quite easy to spot now as I talk money quite quickly these days with debit card machine in hand! That sorts them out to be honest. 

What really gets me though is customers that book in but still want a run thru of the products used and the classic "why don't you use that product" brigade. I sometimes feel like saying well im the detailer, I'll use what my experience tells me is best to use. But I've bitten me lip and just explained the benefits of what I would use. It's a pain in the ass though when someone has heard of gtech c4 etc and wants every single plastics item outside and in the engine bay dressed with it. Get your wallet out and I will. Be a tight ass and I'll use something more mainstream


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Concours Car Care said:


> I'll say this up front and openly like i try to do
> 
> IF I find out anyone is leaking info from this section and being a b1tch and it comes back to me 100%, I'll be seeing you. Thats not a threat it's nailed on fact.
> 
> ...


i like that :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Miglior said:


> I have it quite a lot when people try to waste your time pretending they want to book they're car in but really their main agenda is to
> Pull information out of you. It's quite easy to spot now as I talk money quite quickly these days with debit card machine in hand! That sorts them out to be honest.
> 
> What really gets me though is customers that book in but still want a run thru of the products used and the classic "why don't you use that product" brigade. I sometimes feel like saying well im the detailer, I'll use what my experience tells me is best to use. But I've bitten me lip and just explained the benefits of what I would use. It's a pain in the ass though when someone has heard of gtech c4 etc and wants every single plastics item outside and in the engine bay dressed with it.* Get your wallet out and I will. Be a tight ass and I'll use something more mainstream*


which seems to be the order of the day with most....


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Jay I find waste oil does a great job on exterior plastics leaves them nice and black and beads like mad they love beading lol!


----------

